# Boxster Wheels looking grim



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Hi Guys

Looking for advice on cleaning these wheels. Tried P21s and AG cleen wheels acidic and non- acidic. The inner part of the wheel comes up fine but the outer section near tyre is not shifting. Any ideas?



















Like the English Rugby Team, I'm clueless!


----------



## JonR (May 14, 2006)

they are not dirty mate, thats corrosion


----------



## dinodog (Aug 10, 2007)

referb needed, looks like corrosion under lacquer


----------



## 190Evoluzione (Jun 27, 2007)

Wow!
They're f**ked!
Get 'em refurbed, and get the lips painted rather than polished, otherwise
they'll look that bad again in 6 months.
P!ss-poor quality for a Porsche i must say.


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

Yup they are well and truly fubard - they need refurb, as aboe have them painted rather than just laquered - the smallest chip in the laquer and your back to square one -- they must have led one hell of a hard life to get into that state.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

I would send Myxa a PM.

Have a look at some of his work in the JusWheels section of the DW Forum Home Page


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks Guys

They belong to my brother in-law who has a 3.2S Boxter that is on the ropes.

W reg and not loved. It needs bodyshop work and part respraying. I thought the wheels were knack'd but needed a 2nd 3rd 4th.....opinion. Pity he didn't show the car any love. I live too far away from him to help out. Have given him tips on the new car. He's just got a matalic black 911 turbo (997 I think) I've cleaned this for him recently but I just hope he looks after this one. 106K is alot to worry about and it's not even mine!

Here's a few photo's check out the carbon fibre steering wheel. Wow.


----------



## Richard (Feb 1, 2006)

Hope he looks after the new one more than the boxster...


----------



## timprice (Aug 24, 2007)

hmm that new one look lurvely *drools*

Is that a B5.5 Passat Highline in the background of the last pic by any chance?

The wheels look identical to the ones on my passat.


----------



## scott508 (Aug 23, 2007)

what's wrong with that gear lever?


----------



## wfenix (May 13, 2007)

if he does not look after the turbo then you have permission to shot him, then take the keys and log book for your self


----------



## garfie_1999 (Jul 18, 2007)

don't take the risk

shoot him anyway as punishment for the boxster

and still take the keys and logbook for the other before he ruins it


----------



## bobz (Sep 6, 2007)

garfie_1999 said:


> shoot him anyway as punishment for the boxster


Sounds like a plan.

Great car but why buy an auto??????????

The steering wheel does look good, but its not that functional, I prefer one that is made of alcantra or simular.

BobZ


----------



## minimanac (May 22, 2007)

Tiptronic definitely makes sense for city driving - if thats what it is used for?

Not that functional?? Im pretty sure its connected to the front wheels mate!


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

timprice said:


> hmm that new one look lurvely *drools*
> 
> Is that a B5.5 Passat Highline in the background of the last pic by any chance?
> 
> The wheels look identical to the ones on my passat.


Spot on


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

GlynRS2 said:


> I would send Myxa a PM.
> 
> Have a look at some of his work in the JusWheels section of the DW Forum Home Page


Yep, check out Mxya a.k.a Jus Wheels, a company who sponsors detailing world :thumb:


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

bobz said:


> Sounds like a plan.
> 
> Great car but why buy an auto??????????
> 
> ...


I agree, I wouldn't have gone for the auto but it is quite controlable. The sheer power from say 2nd gear at 40 is unbeliveable.

I cleaned it a week after he had it and I was nervous as hell. Anyway I hope to do a full detail on it after this winter so will plan it thoroughly and take loads of before and afters.

Hopefully it won't be as bad as the Boxter but I wouldn't put it past him.


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

That's what an acid wheel cleaner will do, a fast clean-up but at what cost (see megs wheel brigtner thread DW)

When you've had them refurbished- www.wheelcollision.com, Wheels America http://www.fixrim.com, http://www.wickedwheels.co.uk/ (also USA)

*Use a SAFE wheel surface cleaner (non-acid) *- Many of these hot metal particles land on your rim and literally fuse themselves to the surface. Finally there is brake pad adhesive, modern brake pads are complex compounds of metals, synthetic materials and adhesives (the binder system) which is designed to wear away under friction like the rest of the pad. The adhesives used in brake pads can be very difficult to remove and they are also corrosive and will etch the wheel surface, the metal particles from the pads and rotors will become a conduit for rust compromising the paint surface of your wheel

*Menzerna Gel 7.5 Wheel & Tire Cleaner- * pH-Neutral (7.5) a detergent-based cleaner with surfactants, wetting agents and emulsifiers (for cutting road oils) which quickly cleans both tires and wheels yet is as gentle to the surface as drinking water! This cleaner contains no acids, petroleum solvents, butyl or butyl ethers of any kind, neither acidic or alkaline it cleans tires and all types of wheels including billet aluminium, plated, polished, anodized, painted and clear coated. - http://www.properautocare.com

*Alternative products -*
P21S Gel or Liquid Wheel Surface Cleaner (Green) originally developed in 1976 by a German chemist, a water-based, (non-acid) detergent that provides terrific cleaning and guarantees not to damage painted, clear-coated, or anodized wheels - http://www.performancemotorcare.com/acatalog/P21S.html

*P21S Gel Wheel Surface Cleaner *(422, Red) - manufacturers approved way to remove corrosive brake dust and road grime from alloy wheels. Safe, pH controlled, formula is guaranteed not to harm any type of road wheel, braking system or other automotive surface, works safely and effectively on every type of wheel and coating, removes brake pad adhesive and sequestered metal brake dust safely - http://www.frost.co.uk/


----------

